# Davey Do's Art News



## Davey Do

When I was a practicing nurse, I was a nurse 24 hours a day, whether I was at work or not. Nursing was my calling. My favorite website catered to nurses. The majority of my art centered around being a nurse.

The majority of my time off  work was spent pursuing endeavors in art. Now that I have been retired for nearly a year and a half, I no longer feel like I am a nurse and I will spend up to 14 hours a day in my art room. I feel like an artist.

I noted that the majority of my my artistic expressions now centers around being retired and my art which I have world and time upon which to focus. Every day brings a new discovery in art, whether that be as a product or a process, which is really big news.

To me.

So I have decided to publish my Davey Do's News which have to do with art in this thread.

As artists, we often go through phases. A year ago, I was in a sculpting phase which included metal, wood, and clay. Currently, I am in a colored ink phase, working with various weights of paper and other media which will hold ink.

Like toilet tissue.







That was so much fun, I ink an image on a paper towel, cut it out, and glued it to a journal page.







I have also recently discovered alcohol pens which have brush tips, or chisel and bucket tips. They too are fun with which to play.







I believe that is it, for now, but I will be back!


----------



## Davey Do

I found a dead locust lying on my front deck's table and used it as an art project. I brushed on a base coat of white ink all over it, then used yellow ink on the wings and orange ink on the body.

I had to use black acrylic for the eyes, because the locust told me...


----------



## Davey Do

The locust became a Superhero!


----------



## Davey Do

I guess Locustman had to be interviewed before he could be accepted as a Superhero.


----------



## Davey Do

Uh-oh! Many Superheroes meet their deaths multiple times!


----------



## Davey Do

Locustman must be going around meeting his compatriots...


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

I had just taken a couple of pics with the cam on my tablet when I put my feet up on my art desk to kick back and edit them. The tablet was still in its cam mode when I saw this scene and thought it would be cool to share what I see as I make my art, so here it is: My heaven!


----------



## Davey Do

I messed something up, so I thought I'd include Tonya's, who's mentioned in the next post, character, Jane.

This was my first attempt to emulate Tonya's style from one of her works, and make my character, Davey Do, more in her style.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

I love ink, this illustration shows, that was done with different colors of ink in brush and art pens. I edited the background with MS Paint to give it a flat black appearance.


----------



## Davey Do

One of the members on the nurses website that I frequent requested that I do a cartoon about the coronavirus being zoonotic.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

In the nearly year and a half that I've been retired, I've left my quaint home in the country for one of three reasons: Business, bike rides, or Belinda making me go somewhere with her.

This morning I had a hankering to walk around the old downtown of the largest town near me. 

Very few were out and practically no place was open on this Labor Day Sunday morning. I ate a sandwich at Subway, looked through an antique shop, and visited the shop of some old artist friends.

As I hiked back to my Jeep, I passed several old businesses, many of them empty. I stopped in an old vacant shop's doorway and saw an old plastic bottle stapled to the door, near its bottom. I believe I saw a rolled up note inside of the bottle.

"Ha!" I said to myself, "Message in a bottle!"


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Today, over in St. Charles Mo, I met and visited with a Master who is "Picasso, Bruce Lee,  and Mozart all rolled into one".


----------



## Davey Do

My childhood best friend, Rad, has a farm, has always been into motorcycles, and only uses a computer to order something on line, checking his email about once a month.

In the days before the internet, I would snail mail postcards and other art to my family & friends. With Rad, I still do.

I've been studying Medieval art as of late, made a postcard for Rad, informing him of this, and said that I had found a pic of an ancient illustration that he might find interesting:


----------



## Davey Do

I'm playing around with an old manuscript kind of art. I've done some research and it's incredible how hard these artists and scribes had to work in order to merely make their media!

And the time it took to recopy manuscripts! For example, before the advent of the printing press, it would take 12 scribes a full year to recopy a Bible!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Davey Do said:


> I've been studying Medieval art as of late


I've been trying to fond a way to incorporate narrative lettering- I hesitate to call it calligraphy- into my cartoons and believe I've found a relatively easy, enjoyable method.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

I've begun collecting classic novels in the form of graphic novels. I've collected a few, including To Kill a Mocking bird, Fahrenheit 451, Animal Farm, and some others that I read in junior high and high school. It's interesting to see how an artist visualized situations I've known of for up to 50 years.

My wife bought me a graphic novel of Slaughterhouse Five which I read and studied the first day. I have always been attracted to the main character, Billy Pilgrim and the concept of him being "unstuck in time".

As I was making written entries in one of my journals, in order to be self-inspired to do some illustration art, I noted that I was circumstantially jumping around to three different subjects. I thought of Billy Pilgrim being unstuck in time, and I was unstuck on subject.

I emulated the graphic artist's style and came up with this:


----------



## Davey Do

Sometimes, nothing inspires a comic.


----------



## Davey Do

I stuck a small blackboard on my art room door.


----------



## Davey Do

I'm thinking about writing and illustrating a children's book.


----------



## Davey Do

Made with inked stamps with pen & ink:


----------



## Davey Do

This is one of my longest GIFs lasting about 7 seconds and comprised of nearly 90 frames:


----------



## Davey Do

Just for the halibut, I made an animation of Robbie the Robot singing Elvis' esoteric tune, "She's a Machine":


----------



## Davey Do

Inspiration to do art comes easily to me. As I wrote in one of my journals, "Where there's a thought, there can be art". The first thing on the morning, I'll do at least two pages of illustrations before I go online. I usually get inspired to do more art from whatever's going on there.

In the afternoon, inspirations don't come as easily, so I'll do something I call "spew", where I just write down whatever ones to mind. I always come up with an idea that inspires me to do an illustration. I'll then wash the narrative with ink water and do an illustration.

This is an excerpt of an illustration I did this afternoon using a stamp I made. I couldn't show the entire illustration with its wording because, although humorous, it wouldn't be appropriate:


----------



## Davey Do

I have professed my love for an online artist. My wife Belinda has been informed, so it's all on the up and up.

As I just posted the news this morning, I have not received a response from the object of my affections as yet.


----------



## Davey Do

Tonya replied to my profession of love for her work, and we've begun the communication process.

Here is her recent submission:


----------



## Davey Do

The official Davey Do Plug Nickle stamp:


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

One of my nurse friends from the nurses' website is a writer and was giving a synopsis of a book she's working on. In one part, a patient's mistress attempts to attack the main character who's impersonating a nurse. The main character fights off the attack by shoving an enema tube down the mistress' throat.

I found it so entertaining, I made this:


----------



## Davey Do

It's always exciting to find a new technique using various older ones...


----------



## Davey Do

Illustration from The Book of Davey Do:


----------



## Davey Do

Fifteen years ago on this date, while on a 34-mile bike ride on my single speed on a very windy day, I came up with the name Davey the Do.



Commemorative stamps and a page was made to celebrate this date:


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

A windmill made from a lawnmower wheel, license plate, metal dustpan, shelving supports, and other odds & ends:


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Drawing the line!







To paint or to unpaint?


----------



## Davey Do

@hawkdon, @Gary O', and @Pinky : Your continued support is very much appreciated!


----------



## Davey Do

Doing art is great, even when there is a negative internal voice.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Geezer Garage

Great stuff, Thanks


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Geezer Garage said:


> Great stuff, Thanks




Thanks for the support, Geezer George!


----------



## Davey Do

One of my friends from the nurse's website inspired this GIF when she asked, "What's the Black Hole going to do to Davey Do now? Spit him out?"


----------



## Davey Do

I resurrected an old billboard that I had built on my property about 20 years ago.






Came up with an idea for"3-D Comics":


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Paintings on my e-bike #1& 2:


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

The way I feel when I ride my e-bike:


----------



## Davey Do

Thank you for your support, @palides2021 .

And your continued support, Pinky, Paco Dennis, et al.


----------



## Davey Do

I don't fancy myself as a photographer, but recently one morning the sun shining through the window made a really neat glow on my wife Belinda's antique glass butter churn, so I snapped a pic with my cell:


----------



## Paco Dennis

I found these while watching a late night comedian show. This segment was on "Books that failed." They are creating some pretty interesting memes to get their point across....very artistic....plus they get paid...A LOT!


----------



## Davey Do

Paco Dennis said:


> "Books that failed."



Yeah, Paco Dennis, I had one of those myself.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Another artist and I agreed we were on the same wavelength:


----------



## Davey Do

A Remington Travel-Riter with case in near perfect condition for $45 from an antique store!


----------



## Davey Do

This morning, God spoke to me through the Lost in Space robot:


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

@Pinky


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

I get into some stinkin' thinkin', remind myself that I am not without sin, and express it in my art.


----------



## Davey Do

The first GIF made from an actual video:


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Many newscasters today openly display their distaste over, for example, a Politian's actions or say things like, "I think", or "I believe", when I don't give a flying fruit basket about their opinion.


----------



## Davey Do

An editor on the Open Arts website submitted a poem and I did this GIF to illustrate the essence of the poem:



The editor requested my permission to send this GIF to her publisher for use in advertising her book of poems to be published next year!


----------



## Davey Do

When the editor requested that I email the "animated elephant" to her, the words "animated elephant in an elevator" popped into my head.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Thank you for your continued involvement and support, @hawkdon and @Pinky !


----------



## Davey Do




----------

